# Vyrobeno v Číně



## LARIOS

It should be in Czeck, I would need to know what it means in English.
I guess it's:
"Made in China"
but need to be sure.

Thanks
larios


----------



## Whodunit

Well, it should be "Vyrobeno v Číně", which means "Made in China" indeed.

"Vyrobeno" is derived from "vyrobit", which means "make/fabricate".
"v" requires the locative and means "in".
"Číně" is the locative and is derived from "Čína", which means "China".

I think Jana will explain you further details.


----------



## Jana337

Whodunit said:
			
		

> Well, it should be "Vyrobeno v Číně", which means "Made in China" indeed.
> 
> "Vyrobeno" is derived from "vyrobit", which means "make/fabricate".
> "v" requires the locative and means "in".
> "Číně" is the locative and is derived from "Čína", which means "China".
> 
> I think Jana will explain  you  further details *to you*.


I am afraid Jana has nothing to add. Perfect!

Jana


----------



## Jana337

LARIOS said:
			
		

> It should be in Czeck, I would need to know what it means in English.


Czech your spelling! 

Jana


----------



## Whodunit

Jana337 said:
			
		

> I am afraid Jana has nothing to add. Perfect!
> 
> Jana


 
Oh my God! What a mistake!  

Thanks for the correction, anyway.


----------

